# Angled dovetails?



## smokey1945 (Jan 12, 2009)

Where can I find a miter jig that allows me to cut dovetails at a 45 degree angle? In order to make clamps for the legs of a table? And what is it called?:blink:

Thank you!


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

I built one for a lady that wanted to do the same thing (I think) - I made hers a router table with a forward sliding fence that slanted at 45 degrees (adjustable) and a series of incrementing holes in the bed. This fit her needs better than me using the Bridgeport and making a dedicated purpose unit of stainless steel. Hope this is of some help as I do not know of a commercial unit even though I have heard many request over the years.

Good luck - Baker


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

The Kehoe Dovetail Jig :: dovetailsplinejig.com

Smokey, not exactly sure if this is what you're looking for


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Interesting jig has anyone used it? If so what do you think about it?


----------



## smokey1945 (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks very much for the replys guys. I am going to put an ad in the classifieds.
Wish me luck!
Smokey


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The only jig I am aware of designed for making 45° dovetails on the ends of a board to join the aprons on a table was made by Oak Park as featured on the Router Workshop TV show. I have one and I can tell you it works great. You can build your own or maybe find one on craigslist/Ebay.


----------



## smokey1945 (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes that is what I'm looking for Mike!! I finished RW #108 last night and decided I needed one of those!
I am now trying to purchase one or find the plans and pictures to make one. Any (and all) help is appreciated ))


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

shop made one and the Oak Park jig

==


smokey1945 said:


> Yes that is what I'm looking for Mike!! I finished RW #108 last night and decided I needed one of those!
> I am now trying to purchase one or find the plans and pictures to make one. Any (and all) help is appreciated ))


----------



## ve7tcc (Oct 19, 2012)

*120 degree dovetail*

I did this a while back, but how about 120 degree dovetails. Cut by hand, the hardest part was clamping it all together.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Duncan

Nice job but no need to do it the hard way or to say by hand when it can be done easy and quick with the router table a slot sled jig, I use rubber bands to clamp them up..
or the clamp below..

Merle Band Clamp with Self Adjusting Jaws

==


ve7tcc said:


> I did this a while back, but how about 120 degree dovetails. Cut by hand, the hardest part was clamping it all together.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Duncan
> 
> Nice job but no need to do it the hard way or to say by hand when it can be done easy and quick with the router table a slot sled jig, I use rubber bands to clamp them up..
> or the clamp below..
> ...


How? I have been searching for a long time for information of doing just what Duncan has done but can't find anything, either by hand or with a jig. Mike has shared information on making angled box joints using a jig but I would really like to find something on dovetails.


----------

